# 5 days late negative test, advice please!!



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Im 5 days late today!

Symptoms; slight cramping 1st 4 days, none today
                  hot flushes
                  White discharge, yesterday and today
                  heavy feeling boobies
                  
I usually crave chocolate at the time of the month, but nothing!!
My intake of coffee has gone up

PLEASE ADVISE GIRLS!!!!

I want this so much as im scheduled my 2nd ivf next month xxxxxxx


----------



## SoldiersWife (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey hun,

Sounds odd. Have you had anything like this before?

If you think you could be pregnant, give it a couple of days and retest. Could explain what the Reiki man said!

Otherwise hot bath and get some rest in case stress or excitement about the upcoming treatment is affecting you. Though I must say you seem very chilled out about it from your posts ( Im envious!).


----------

